# encender un led con un panel solar?



## idontcar3 (May 14, 2008)

es posible? digo led, por que no necesitan mucho voltaje para encender, y los paneles solares son caros, entonces, encenderia un led con un panel solar de 1cm cuadrado? y si es asi alguna sugerencia?


----------



## MaMu (May 15, 2008)

javivi_kenshin dijo:
			
		

> es posible? digo led, por que no necesitan mucho voltaje para encender, y los paneles solares son caros, entonces, encenderia un led con un panel solar de 1cm cuadrado? y si es asi alguna sugerencia?



El led necesita 25mA para un brillo decente, habria que ver cuanta corriente puede almacenar 1cm2 de celda. No tenes detalles de esa celda solar?

Saludos


----------



## idontcar3 (May 15, 2008)

Pues no tengo la mas minima idea, pensaba utilizar de esas que vienen en calculadoras pequeñas, unas cuantas, ya que no se mucho de electronica


----------



## Nilfred (May 15, 2008)

Las luces para jardín tienen un panel de 100cm², podes comprarte una por 5 USD y tenes el panel solar, el LED y la batería funcionando. No veo tu joda de encender un led bajo el sol.
Linterna Solar
Lampara solar para jardin, encendido automatico


----------



## idontcar3 (May 15, 2008)

proyecto escolar...
tenemos que ahcer algo con energia alternativa y elegi la energia solar, y un led ya que no consumen mucha energia


----------



## MaMu (May 16, 2008)

javivi_kenshin dijo:
			
		

> proyecto escolar...
> tenemos que ahcer algo con energia alternativa y elegi la energia solar, y un led ya que no consumen mucha energia



Lo que te dice Nilfred, es simplemente porque no tendria objeto encender un led bajo el sol, seria como hacer una linterna para iluminar el sol, en fin, lo que deberias hacer, es "aculumar" esa corriente y encender el led cuando ya no haya luz solay, simulando una bombilla de luz.

Saludos


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

javivi_kenshin dijo:
			
		

> proyecto escolar...
> tenemos que ahcer algo con energia alternativa y elegi la energia solar, y un led ya que no consumen mucha energia



Con un cm no haces nada, el sol produce 500W de los que como maximo aprovechamos 250W, y eso en un metro, es decir un centimetro te dara 10.000 veces menos potencia. Y eso si la placa esta bien aprovechada (si es de calculadora ni de coña) por lo que olvidate, hay placas pequeñitas baratillas mejores que te permitiran encender un led directamente, haz caso a lo de comprate una luz de jardin y sacarle la placa, las placas de las calculadoras solo son para encender el LCD, el cual tiene un consumo infimo, y si tenemos en cuenta que en procesado no se pierde energia, solo en la conversion (encender un led, arrancar un motor...), te das cuenta de que la calculadora no necesita ni medio voltio para funcionar perfectamente, y que antes dejaras de ver la pantalla que la calculadora te de un resultado erroneo. En fin, como ves la placa solar de la calculadora esta echa para la calculadora.


MaMu, no le rayes con circuitos de carga que como ha dicho es un circuito escolar.


----------



## MaMu (May 17, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> MaMu, no le rayes con circuitos de carga que como ha dicho es un circuito escolar.



Hay que sacarlo bueno al alumno


----------



## idontcar3 (Jun 17, 2008)

em..
bueno muchas gracias a todos por el aporte
pero
a la final me decidi con encender el Led utilizando limones , lo llamo.. biomasa  que tal, bueno, gracias a todos


----------



## PunKek3 (Ago 2, 2009)

huuuy huuuy !
yo tengo una duda muuuuy similar !
tambien es un proyecto escolar pero es mi boleto a una buena practica >.<
lo que pasa es que yo quiero hacer algo más contundente por decirlo así ....
quiero hacer iluminación publica led, utilizando LED ... y la idea central es hacer tecnologias de ahorro y energia renovable .... utilizando el reciclaje !
entonces yo estaba pensando tambien en usar esos paneles solares de las calculadoras... total se puede ir a una chatarreria y conseguir por kilos 
total se pueden poner todos en serie y no habria problemas de voltaje....

lo que pasa es que yo tengo LEDs por montones de: 10 mm/25000 mcd
entonces se que hay muchos factores que influyen .....
pero si pudieran ayudarme con alguna idea... algo que acotar ... no lo se >.<   !

hahahah !tambien tendria que hacer un circuito para acumular la energia .. seria estupido iluminar de día 

esop ... agradeceria bastante su ayuda


----------



## Padrino (Ago 3, 2009)

Hay varios circuitos que en la red encuentras como "solar engine" y que te sirven para lo que quieres PunKek3 (y para lo que quería javivi). Aquí te pongo una liga de uno de ellos para que veas lo sencillo que es.

http://www.tombot.net/beam/pics/circuits/FLEDengine.jpg

Los transistores que usa pueden ser los de batalla 2222 y 2907, y el capacitor, pues mientras de mayor capacitancia, mejor (aprovechando los de tecnología double layer o gold cap, que pasan del 1F)


Espero que te sirva la información. Un saludo

Padrino


----------

